# Tank on Tile



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

So I just bought a 85g tank with an oak stand that does have support all the way around the base. Its not a four, six, or whatever point base it goes all the way around. Anyways, I'm moving into a condo with tile floors. I don't want to break them!!! What can I do to help keep the tiles from cracking? Also I have a 20g sump for it, so over 100g of water.


----------



## typikon237 (Jan 3, 2014)

hotwingz said:


> So I just bought a 85g tank with an oak stand that does have support all the way around the base. Its not a four, six, or whatever point base it goes all the way around. Anyways, I'm moving into a condo with tile floors. I don't want to break them!!! What can I do to help keep the tiles from cracking? Also I have a 20g sump for it, so over 100g of water.



I wonder if you could put some sort of very hard construction foam under the tank to distribute the load on the tiles. My entire cement pad in my garage is resting on the stuff. 

I realize this isn't exactly what you're asking, but what's underneath? Crawl space? I have a similar situation and I'm considering an extra footing to support the joists to prevent deflection in the floor. If your floor sags a little, the tile and grout lines throughout the room might be vulnerable to damage as well.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Could probly lay down a think piece of plywood like mgx board to distribute weight.also u might just half to remove tile around base which I would do to prevent damage to the rest. This would also give u a better base with no worrys.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If the tiles have been properly installed they should not crack.The floor deflecting would be the largest cause IMO.I have used a thin cushion for floating(pergo) floors under many stands and even inbetween tank and stand.It comes in 3' wide rolls,and is a vapor barries so moisture should not go through it.Cheaper yet still would be sill seal found in places like HD or Lowes.
Shop 5-1/2-in Sill Seal Roll at Lowes.com


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree, if the floor is layed right it should be fine. They are built to hold evenly distributed weight.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Well its a first floor unit. And the tiles are pretty large. If I were to own it then ya I would just remove the tiles and that's that. But I can't so. I would entertain the idea of laying something underneath the tank. But it will going in the dinning room which is connected to the kitchen which has stainless appliances and cherry cabinets, so I need this to still look nice.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

THICK 3/4 inch Homasote or other brand Fiberboard. That will have the resistance to deformation you need (god knows if the floor is level..it SHOULD distort so that your tank is level) Spread the load AND will help sound proof (its also fire resistant). and Bonus.. ITS CHEAP.


----------

